# Office 2010 didn't ask for a product key on installation -- why?



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I installed Office 2010 today from genuine disks that had a product key on one of the sleeves; however, it didn't ask for a product key as they ran and reran and reran it the rest of the day.

I'm sure that at some point they will have to use that key; but, I would like to know: What's up with that?


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

More information: This was a copy of Microsoft Office donated by Microsoft to a non-profit organization and supposedly had a six-user license. They have been using this on several computers for several days now and there has still been no pop-up asking for a product key.

Surely someone here has installed Office 2010 besides me. What is your experience? What is your take on this?

This is a legit disk. Why is no product key being asked for?


----------



## mousepatch (Sep 25, 2010)

To verify whether or not the product is activated, please goto File > Help in any Office product (word, outlook, excel, etc).

If it says "Product Activated" then you have nothing else to worry about. If not, it'll give you an option to enter the product key.

I hope this information was helpful. Let me know if you have anymore questions.


----------

